# What is a False Bottom?



## that Frog Guy

I have seen people here talk about a "False Bottom." What exactly is that?


----------



## Scott

Have you done any research?

I do not mean to be cruel - but this is the most basic information. If you have read anything at all on this forum, you should have run in to this information.

Please read more - and post new threads less.

I say this as nicely as I can.

s

(and I'm likely going to STILL get bushwhacked as rude for having said this. Such is life.)


----------



## Scott

A simple search on the term "False Bottom" returned 1000 threads!

Start reading my friend. 

s


----------



## warlock

that Frog Guy said:


> I have seen people here talk about a "False Bottom." What exactly is that?


False Bottoms

Tropical terrariums that have moist/humid conditions invariably accumulate excess water in their substrate layers. This can lead to water-logging, rotting of the substrate, and proliferation of an excess of anaerobic bacteria that can pose a danger to the terrarium inhabitants and plants. Dart frog enthusiasts and hobbyists who keep tropical tree frogs usually employ a false bottom to deal with this excess water.

A false bottom consists of a drainage layer below the actual terrarium substrate. Water drains through the substrate and accumulates in this drainage layer, away from the substrate itself. Normally, most of the excess water is drained periodically to prevent it reaching the substrate. As discussed earlier, this can be accomplished in several ways. The example presented here is the corner pond - this gives us easy access to the water table and it also provides a water body into which the larger varieties of dart frog can deposit their newly hatched tadpoles. When constructing a false bottom, light, low-density materials are usually employed. You could use gravel or pebbles, but these are significantly heavier than the materials listed earlier - an important concern when it comes to moving a terrarium. My personal preference is LECA because it is the least unsightly and easiest to install.

Industrious amphibian enthusiasts often bury or seclude an aquarium pump in the false bottom in order to power a water fall, drip wall, or mock stream. Flowing water can help maintain high levels of humidity, and reduce the levels of anaerobic bacteria in the water table, due to the increased rate of gaseous exchange provided by the water movement. However, a broken water pump is often challenging to remove from the drainage layer, and you must also allow the cable to exit the terrarium without providing an escape route for frogs and fruit flies. Water features can help beautify a terrarium, but are of little practical advantage, and the hobbyist should ask himself/herself if the effort and risks of installing the water feature are worth the benefits.


----------



## that Frog Guy

So Hydro Balls and a False Bottom are the same thing? I saw a Post that said Hydro Balls or False bottom so I thought they were two separate things.

Someone mentioned using Egg Crate?

Wouldn't that collapse under the weight of the soil?


----------



## warlock

that Frog Guy said:


> So Hydro Balls and a False Bottom are the same thing? I saw a Post that said Hydro Balls or False bottom so I thought they were two separate things.
> 
> Someone mentioned using Egg Crate?
> 
> Wouldn't that collapse under the weight of the soil?


different things... same result.. 

youtube search "false bottoms".. tons of videos.. they add piece of pipe pvc to support from underneath..


----------



## nonliteral

that Frog Guy said:


> So Hydro Balls and a False Bottom are the same thing? I saw a Post that said Hydro Balls or False bottom so I thought they were two separate things.
> 
> Someone mentioned using Egg Crate?
> 
> Wouldn't that collapse under the weight of the soil?


It's all a means to the same end -- to have a place where water can accumulate (and drain, if you have a drain, otherwise it may periodically be siphoned out) without touching the soil, otherwise water will wick up into the soil and keep it too wet. The same concept as a potted plant with drain holes in the pot, just scaled up 

You can do eggcrate (with supports - cut sections of PVC, etc. -- it has to be sturdy enough to hold up everything in the tank), hydroballs (LECA, hydroton, etc.), even gravel -- as long as you also have something (fiberglass window screen for example) on top of this section that will keep the substrate out of it, but allow the water to drain into it. You also have to insure (by installing a drain, or siphoning out built up water occasionally) that the water in the bottom never rises up to the level of the soil.

As long as that job is accomplished, the question of materials is up to you -- eggcrate is lighter than water-saturated hydroballs, and both are lighter than using gravel.


----------



## mordoria

Heres a good sticky, that has a nice false bottom.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76255-how-build-viv-motydesign.html


----------



## frog dude

Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books

buy this book! it explains everything about false bottoms and more! I am so glad I bought this book. It saved me stress, answers my questions, and prevented future pain and sadness in the long run. You need this book!


----------



## koldshot

A false bottom is a layer of space on the bottom of your vivarium created by a platform of eggcrate supported by slices of pvc piping and covered by a screening material to keep everything but water in.

One sentence, not that tough, no books, articles or data mining required.


----------



## Scott

Or just read more before asking questions.

s



frog dude said:


> Amazon.com: Poison Dart Frogs (Complete Herp Care) (9780793828937): Amanda Sihler, Greg Sihler: Books
> 
> buy this book! it explains everything about false bottoms and more! I am so glad I bought this book. It saved me stress, answers my questions, and prevented future pain and sadness in the long run. You need this book!


----------



## that Frog Guy

mordoria said:


> Heres a good sticky, that has a nice false bottom.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76255-how-build-viv-motydesign.html


Oh that is what you mean by Egg Crate.

I thought everyone was talking about the Cardboard Egg Crate that you get when you buy Crickets.

I was wondering how Cardboard would stand up to all that weight but the Plastic Frag Rack Egg Crate that people use for Saltwater Aquariums makes much more sense lol..


----------

